# HUGE Shuksan Arm release



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I heard from some friends that there was a huge release off Shuksan Arm at Baker last Monday. Not sure how much was natural, but you can see two charges were blown in the first picture, the one on the right release the one of the larger slides. From what I heard, it was bigger than the slide in '99 that claimed two lives.

Here are the pics thanks to NWAC.....


























(all pics from Northwest Weather and Avalanche Center (NWAC) — View Avalanche Photos or Snow Profile Images)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I had read on TGR that it went huge but hadn't seen the pictures yet. Pretty unsurvivable if you get caught. Someone set off Mines 1 and 2 at Bert last Friday. It went wall to wall which is freakin' huge too. Seems to be the season for very large, destructive slab avalanches.

Also, if you size your pics to 640X480 that are a lot easier to view on the forums...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Oye, the size is a bit annoying.....I just pulled the picture URL's directly from NWAC.


----------

